# Sigma Trade Up Program Gives $350.00 USD Back on Used EF, E, or PL System Mount Lenses Towards Sigma



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 7, 2017)

```
<strong>Ronkonkoma, NY – <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_1525107790"><span class="aQJ">December 7, 2017</span></span> –</strong> <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-e/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-e/&source=gmail&ust=1512748252448000&usg=AFQjCNGQGKTClsjiJedyrsOLd1LaCE9L9g">Sigma Corporation of America</a>, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, is inviting cinematographers to take advantage of the new <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-s/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-s/&source=gmail&ust=1512748252448000&usg=AFQjCNEEFtdc1z9JavU9gaPSGR-0tvNyUg">Cine ‘Trade Up Program’</a> for the holidays. Sigma is offering camera operators, DPs, and cinematographers $350.00 USD off a Cine lens or lens bundle purchase when trading their used EF, E, and PL lenses. The Sigma Cine<a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-g/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-g/&source=gmail&ust=1512748252448000&usg=AFQjCNE3yPXWsR9QIglckyUWnEpJVn1BcQ">“Trade Up Program”</a> is valid through <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_1525107791"><span class="aQJ">December 31, 2017</span></span> through US Sigma Authorized Cine Dealers with a limit of one trade in lens per Sigma lens or lens bundle purchase and three trade in lenses in total. For full details on the Sigma Cine “Trade Up Program”, please visit <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-w/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrtridjt-dkikkjelh-w/&source=gmail&ust=1512748252448000&usg=AFQjCNHD6c918tUhOEdo-LjBacBOKxITIQ">https://www.sigmaphoto.com/<wbr />cine-trade-up-program</a>.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>

<p><em>“Many DPs and directors want to create a unique look for their project and many are turning to vintage lenses to do so. However, most vintage lenses don’t cover the new sensor size,”</em>comments Cinematographer, Will Rexer. <em>“Sigma Cine gives cinematographers a great hybrid look. It also covers the new, larger sensors.”</em>  Rexer explains the uniqueness of the Cine lenses, <em>“The shape of the iris is similar to the Leicas – giving that out-of-focus highlights of a Leica look. They have similar color to Master Primes and the contrast and roundness of the Cooke S4s. When you weave all the elements together, Sigma Cine creates its own unique, attractive look that is beautiful. I think a lot of filmmakers are going to fall in love with them.”</em></p>
<p>Sigma Cine high-speed Prime and Zoom lenses deliver outstanding optical performance in a desirable compact form factor. Renowned for their superior photo lenses, Sigma retains 100% of that superb optical system with their Cine lenses, which are designed for 6-8K shooting and housed in a completely new mechanical lens design optimized for modern cinematography. Sigma Cine lenses are manufactured by a vertically integrated production system in Aizu Japan, where nearly every step in the process is done in-house, ensuring premium quality and optimized pricing.</p>
<p>• <u><strong>The Cine High Speed Super 35 Zoom Line: 18-35mm T2 and 50-100mm T2</strong></u>

The High Speed Zoom line offers the constant aperture of T2 throughout the zoom range with superior optical performance that is capable of high-resolution 6K-8K shooting. Delivering the highest image quality in its class, the High Speed Zoom Line is ergonomically compact and designed for E, EF and PL camera system mounts.</p>
<p><strong>• </strong><u><strong>The Cine FF Zoom Line: 24-35mm T2.2 FF</strong></u>

Compatible with a full-frame image sensor, the FF Zoom’s outstanding optical performance also supports 6K-8K shooting. Because so few lenses cater to the requirements of the latest digital cinema cameras’ image sensors, this line provides a rare option for cinematographers. The FF Zoom is designed for E and EF camera system mounts.</p>
<p>• <u><strong>The Cine FF High Speed Prime Line: 14mm T2 FF, 20mm T1.5 FF, 24mm T1.5 FF, 35mm T1.5 FF, 50mm T1.5 FF, 85mm T1.5 FF and 135mm T2 FF</strong></u>

The Cine High Speed Prime lineup features lenses ranging from 14mm to 135mm. Highly compact and compatible with full-frame sensors, these lenses offer superior resolution. They bring a consistent level of light to the production, offering greater consistency to any film’s color, contrast and overall look before it enters post-production. The FF High Speed Prime line is designed for E, EF and PL camera system mounts.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## midluk (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: Sigma Trade Up Program Gives $350.00 USD Back on Used EF, E, or PL System Mount Lenses Towards S*



Canon Rumors said:


> Sigma Cine lenses are manufactured by a vertically integrated production system in Aizu Japan, where nearly every step in the process is done in-house, ensuring premium quality and *optimized pricing*.


Anybody has any idea what they optimized the pricing for? Maximum profit?


----------



## magarity (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: Sigma Trade Up Program Gives $350.00 USD Back on Used EF, E, or PL System Mount Lenses Towards S*



midluk said:


> Anybody has any idea what they optimized the pricing for? Maximum profit?


In business parlance an optimum price is the best balance of volume and price to yield the max total profit. It is important to note this is not the max profit per marginal unit. The company may sell less units for a higher per-unit profit but this is NOT the optimum price. As customers in a market selling at the optimum price means, for the group as a whole, the most people are able to buy one for a reasonable price.
All of this is very theoretical and usually only commodity goods are sold at close to true optimum prices. To say this about camera lenses is marketing hype.


----------

